# have 5 gallon tank. what marine fish can I put in!?!?!?



## shark93 (Mar 30, 2006)

:help: I have a five gallon tank and I want to put in marine fish. which fish will fit?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dong (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't think any marine fish will do well in a 5 gallon tank. The smallest recommended marine tank is about 50 gallon, especially if you are new to this hobby because water chemistry are more consistent in a larger tank making it easier to maintain. Please don't try to put any marine fish in a 5 gallon tank because it will end up dead.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

don't go marine, it's hard. Go brackish of fw, alot better for a 5 gallon.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

coming from a guy who has several "small" sized tanks in saltwater, don't do it. They are more work than my 125 gallon and more money per gallon. A five gallon is no place for a marine fish, its just too unstable, and too small. In the ocean, fish have large expanses of water to swim in, we must accomidate accordingly. You wouldn't keep a pony in an apartment would you?

BTW there are many freshwater fish that would be suitable in your five gallon, including several killi fish, dwarf puffers, betta, white clouds, and others.


----------

